# JPanel Koordinatensystem -> Ursprung verändern.



## DeepBlue (1. Nov 2005)

Hio

Ich habe mal wieder ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte verschiedene Objekte (z.B. Rechtecke) auf ein JPanel zeichnen. Dabei ist der Koordinatenursprung beim zeichnen oben links in der Ecke und die positiven Werte im unteren rechten Quadranten des Koordinatensystems. Wie ich den Koordinatenursprung verschiebe habe ich bereits herausgefunden. Das habe ich durch 
	
	
	
	





```
g2.translate(0+xoffset, 0+yoffset);
```
 bewerkstelligt. Mir ist nun allerdings noch wichtig, dass wenn ich positive Werte habe, diese nach "oben" bzw in den oberen rechten Quadranten gezeichnet werden. 
Dies habe ich durch 
	
	
	
	





```
g2.scale(1.0,-1.0);
```
 probiert. Allerdings gibt es dann den Fehler, dasnn wenn ich Strings auf das Panel schreiben möchte, dass diese vertikal gespiegelt erscheinen.

Gibt es also eine andere Möglichkeit positive y-Werte nach oben statt nach unten zu zeichnen ? Wäre schön wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.

mfg DeeP


----------



## Campino (1. Nov 2005)

Wo nimmst du die Werte den her, kannst du sie nicht vor dem zeichnen mit -1 mal nehmen?


----------



## DeepBlue (1. Nov 2005)

Die Werte kommen aus den Objekten. Jedes Objekt hat eine x-, eine y- und eine z- Koordinate. Außerdem hat jedes der Objekte Höhe, breite und Tiefe. Nun gibt es drei verschiedene Ansichten auf diese Objekte: Front, Seite und von Oben. Zudem ist es möglich die Objekte zu verschieben etc. Ich möchte es nach Möglichkeit verhindern, jedesmal die Z Koordinate mit -1 zu multiplizieren, da viele Operationen durchgeführt werden müssen.

Es hat übrigens seinen Sinn, das ich nicht Java 3D benutze  Falls mir das gerade jmd für die Problematik raten möchte


----------

